# On the Hunt in 2022...



## oskisan (Jan 1, 2022)

What is the main bike you are on the hunt for in 2022?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2022)

No more bikes! I need to finish the projects I already have!


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 1, 2022)

As fordmike65 says (unless I come across a nice Elgin or Flightliner/Spaceliner.) Still looking for a tank for my 58 Flightliner.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2022)

Im sure something will filter in to my small collection this year, but not actively looking to add any.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2022)

Today's pick is a 1954-55 Schwinn Jaguar in like new condition.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 1, 2022)

Two-tone green 37 RMS!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Today's pick is a 1954-55 Schwinn Jaguar in like new condition.



Looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 1, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> No more bikes! I need to finish the projects I already have!



sure...but if he means it, maybe it's a chance to pickup some good scores this year Lol !


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 1, 2022)

I'd like a 24" Sears Spyder 5 speed muscle bike.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 1, 2022)

Mine would be either a decent pea picker preferably a 69 , and a early 50s black panther in rider condition.


----------



## blasterracing (Jan 1, 2022)

20” Shelby Ideal.
Tim Newmeyer


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 1, 2022)

I want a tall tank Mead Ranger!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2022)

rollfaster said:


> Looking forward to seeing that!




I'll probably have to build one!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 1, 2022)

Minty '66-'67 Spaceliner with the special rack.


----------



## oskisan (Jan 1, 2022)

Big Moe said:


> I'd like a 24" Sears Spyder 5 speed muscle bike.




Not mine, but here's one:     https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/d/sears-spyder-muscle-bike-24-inch/7421138090.html


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 2, 2022)

Double bar roadster and black and red c model


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 2, 2022)

White Sidewinder, or black King Sting...


----------



## kingsting (Jan 2, 2022)

Always looking for that elusive black and gold ten speed King Sting but other than that, I need to finish some other projects before I bring in any more strays...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 2, 2022)

Bikes? maybe an Elgin Robin,or an unfound/untouched treasure!
and parts.. aluminum truss rod and chainguard for my Hawthorne All American


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 2, 2022)

On the hunt for:
1984 Redline 20" BMX
Early Green Phantom


----------



## bicyclebuff (Jan 2, 2022)

Im on the look out for Elgin robin (zeppelin) preferred restored, Ill pay top dollar for a nice one


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Nice original or restored boys ‘41 Colson Firestone Super Cruiser aka Bull Nose. V/r Shawn


----------



## tjkajecj (Jan 2, 2022)

Original paint boys 1938 Colson, preferably a screw tank model.


----------



## sworley (Jan 2, 2022)

1965 long frame Sky Blue Stingray Super Deluxe
1964 Stingray standard opal
Monark Super Deluxe Gumby green
Bowden Spacelander
Breezer Ignaz X

making time to appreciate the bikes I already have


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> No more bikes! I need to finish the projects I already have!



Did you buy any yet?  It is already the second!  🧐


----------



## Boris (Jan 2, 2022)

2 Ball bearings that rolled under the work table.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 2, 2022)

I really just want these sexy tires for my Lindy! 

And maybe a Roadmaster that was made in Dayton, Ohio. 🥺





photo credit: Scott McCaskey, from the Lindy catalog he sells on Ebay.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 2, 2022)

I am also done buying any bikes unless ..... something pre-1900 within a 20 minute drive radius comes by. Hard to stop the addiction😖😭
I close in the radius every year. That should help.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 2, 2022)

locomotion said:


> I am also done buying any bikes unless ..... something pre-1900 within a 20 minute drive radius comes by. Hard to stop the addiction😖😭
> I close in the radius every year. That should help.



EVERYBOBY SHOULD BE HAPPY TO HEAE THIS.. I ALSO AM COMING TO END OF BUYING BIKE'S... I HAVE ABOUT TWO OR THREE MORE THAT I WANT.... MY COLLECTION WILL BE COMPLETE..


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 2, 2022)

Elgin Robin
Elgin skylark 
Green B6
Black DX tank 1940
Plus anything that catches my eye.. lol

Bob


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 2, 2022)

I have an old friend, a 1934 LaFrance badged huffman getting delivered soon from Dallas. This is one that I previously owned. After being on standby for evacuation from the large fire here near Boulder, I’m going to stop and smell the roses. As the fire drew closer I have to say I did not load one piece of bicycle part to take with me, not enough time and I hate to say it - 




they can all be replaced, maybe……..


----------



## ian (Jan 2, 2022)

Another pre-war Colson. Flyer, Scout, whatever. A rider for sure.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> EVERYBOBY SHOULD BE HAPPY TO HEAE THIS.. I ALSO AM COMING TO END OF BUYING BIKE'S... I HAVE ABOUT TWO OR THREE MORE THAT I WANT.... MY COLLECTION WILL BE COMPLETE..



Price of Super Deluxe Autocycles should drop! Good luck on rounding out the collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 2, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Price of Super Deluxe Autocycles should drop! Good luck on rounding out the collection. V/r Shawn



I DON'T NEED ANYMORE AUTOCYCLES .. JUST LOOKING FOR  COUPLE MOER HIGH-END PREWAR NON SCHWINN BIKE'S.. SO I CAN PASS ON MY COLLECTION TO MY DAUGHTER.. SHE CAN DO WITH IT WHAT IT WHAT SHE WANTS TO DO WITH IT.. GOD KNOW,S I DON'T NEED MONEY ANY MORE...............................


----------



## westwildcats (Jan 2, 2022)

Been a Schwinn middleweight guy literally all my life, back to delivering newspapers in the mid-'70s. But after seeing some of the bikes here on the Cabe, I've decided I want to branch out.  I'm looking for my first Monark.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 2, 2022)

I’ll know it, when I see it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Wards Guy.. said:


> I have an old friend, a 1934 LaFrance badged huffman getting delivered soon from Dallas. This is one that I previously owned. After being on standby for evacuation from the large fire here near Boulder, I’m going to stop and smell the roses. As the fire drew closer I have to say I did not load one piece of bicycle part to take with me, not enough time and I hate to say it - View attachment 1539817
> 
> they can all be replaced, maybe……..



I'd like to see pics of the LaFrance. V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Jan 2, 2022)

Green Phantom.


----------



## JRE (Jan 2, 2022)

Looking for a decent Shelby wishbone project or frame and fork to hang some spare parts on.


----------



## TWDay (Jan 2, 2022)

I’m not looking for any bikes. Trying to complete two projects this year.


----------



## olevince (Jan 2, 2022)

Going to get rid of some, but I’ll take a 5spd corvette.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm in the "I need to downsize" camp, but always on the look out for nice, 1940s or 50s American or British 3-speed bikes. But yes, downsizing is the plan... I think...


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 3, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to see pics of the LaFrance. V/r Shawn



Show pics when it arrives.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 3, 2022)

I'd like to get a fat tire bike with all the parts and original paint.... may even consider a non-Schwinn.


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 3, 2022)

Always am on the hunt for a 2 tone green B6 in OG condition.  Who knows??


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 3, 2022)

A 23” mead motorbike frame set would be nice


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 3, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Always am on the hunt for a 2 tone green B6 in OG condition.  Who knows??



That’s right, you never do know !!


----------



## tacochris (Jan 3, 2022)

I never really know until it finds me but here are some bikes I really pray I will land some day "off the market" as far as value goes.  ....and yes I know I can actively find these bikes right now on here but market value is just a bit "to the moon" for me these days.

-Original ratty Schwinn Cycle Truck
-Pre-55 red phantom (original and ratty)
-the parts to complete my 41 B107 Autocycle
-ratty pre-55 B6
etc etc, cause who knows right!

--last by not least (_dont laugh, I know its a complete and total pipe dream but a dream is a dream_)
a crusty or ratty prewar Shelby Airflow or Hiawatha Arrow


----------



## nick tures (Jan 3, 2022)

it might be a stretch but why not ?  
1964 opal stingray a 
1971 grey ghost and
a green phantom 
Possibly a lemon peeler


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 3, 2022)

Cannot delete so……


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 3, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> As fordmike65 says (unless I come across a nice Elgin or Flightliner/Spaceliner.) Still looking for a tank for my 58 Flightliner.



Wouldn’t you know it. I got a call from a guy with whom I had spoken with some time ago. “ Are yo still interested in that chrome framed Flightliner that I have?”  Made the deal today to pick it up on Wednesday.  He’s even taking my 63 Flightliner as a partial trade.  I have a correct seat and a tank; I just need to figure out those front fender brace.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 3, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Always am on the hunt for a 2 tone green B6 in OG condition.  Who knows??




Weren't you the one looking for a two tone red?


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 4, 2022)

Would love to have both!  Green is a bit more likely though..


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 4, 2022)

Anything Monark! Especially prewar, 5 Bar, 26X, Speedster, Wingbar....wake up, you're dreaming again!


----------



## dasberger (Jan 4, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Wouldn’t you know it. I got a call from a guy with whom I had spoken with some time ago. “ Are yo still interested in that chrome framed Flightliner that I have?”  Made the deal today to pick it up on Wednesday.  He’s even taking my 63 Flightliner as a partial trade.  I have a correct seat and a tank; I just need to figure out those front fender brace.View attachment 1541274



@Hastings


----------



## oskisan (Jan 4, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I DON'T NEED ANYMORE AUTOCYCLES .. JUST LOOKING FOR  COUPLE MOER HIGH-END PREWAR NON SCHWINN BIKE'S.. SO I CAN PASS ON MY COLLECTION TO MY DAUGHTER.. SHE CAN DO WITH IT WHAT IT WHAT SHE WANTS TO DO WITH IT.. GOD KNOW,S I DON'T NEED MONEY ANY MORE...............................




"HIGH-END PREWAR NON SCHWINN BIKE'S.. " ????  Non Schwinn?  What are you looking for? I thought you were only doing Schwinn.

-Ken


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2022)

oskisan said:


> "HIGH-END PREWAR NON SCHWINN BIKE'S.. " ????  Non Schwinn?  What are you looking for? I thought you were only doing Schwinn.
> 
> -Ken



Did that make you nervous? I don't want anything you two are looking for because I won't be able to afford it! V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 4, 2022)

I want several bikes in Fordmike's collection.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 4, 2022)

oskisan said:


> "HIGH-END PREWAR NON SCHWINN BIKE'S.. " ????  Non Schwinn?  What are you looking for? I thought you were only doing Schwinn.
> 
> -Ken



i will pm you.............


----------



## oskisan (Jan 4, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Did that make you nervous? I don't want anything you two are looking for because I won't be able to afford it! V/r Shawn




Oh come on Shawn, you are up here with the two of us. As a matter of fact, your collection is superior to mine... you just are not as crazy as the two of us. I can't speak for Richard, but between the 3 of us, I can assure you I am the brokest!

-Ken


----------



## Sven (Jan 4, 2022)

I'd like one of these. But as far as bicycles go. Just various parts for the projects I have going on. But if I stumble on to a " gotta have" bike ..then I'll get it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 4, 2022)

oskisan said:


> Oh come on Shawn, you are up here with the two of us. As a matter of fact, your collection is superior to mine... you just are not as crazy as the two of us. I can't speak for Richard, but between the 3 of us, I can assure you I am the brokest!
> 
> -Ken



Worth every penny brother!


----------



## MBlue6 (Jan 7, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Would love to have both!  Green is a bit more likely though..



You mean like this one?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 8, 2022)

MBlue6 said:


> You mean like this one?
> 
> View attachment 1543942



Here's one with the correct pedals, seat, and grips. This is one I wish I would have kept. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 8, 2022)

Would that be similar gearing to a bendix kick back hub


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 8, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> Wouldn’t you know it. I got a call from a guy with whom I had spoken with some time ago. “ Are yo still interested in that chrome framed Flightliner that I have?”  Made the deal today to pick it up on Wednesday.  He’s even taking my 63 Flightliner as a partial trade.  I have a correct seat and a tank; I just need to figure out those front fender brace.View attachment 1541274



Got this bike home, put on the correct seat, replaced that funky front fender brace, and checked the model number.  This bike’s model number is one digit different than the girl’s bike that I already had. Except this bikes number ends in a 2 which, according to the “Collectable…..” book means it has a kickback rear hub.  Same year, same model, just different genders. What were the chances of finding a matching mate just 20 miles from home.  Both bikes need the correct taillight. This bike has brand new tires on it and they’re still available. Need to order a couple for the girls bike.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 8, 2022)

Not really in the hunt for anything in particular not unless it gets in my eyes  . I’m continually working on making what I’ve already have better and more solid


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Jan 8, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I never really know until it finds me but here are some bikes I really pray I will land some day "off the market" as far as value goes.  ....and yes I know I can actively find these bikes right now on here but market value is just a bit "to the moon" for me these days.
> 
> -Original ratty Schwinn Cycle Truck
> -Pre-55 red phantom (original and ratty)
> ...



I just got that two tone green b6 on CABE. Was that one over the moon?


----------



## tacochris (Jan 8, 2022)

Giraffe Rider said:


> I just got that two tone green b6 on CABE. Was that one over the moon?



With all due respect, a price being “over the moon” is all subjective to how a person feels about the price in question.  So me saying something is “over the moon” in price, to another guy might seem like a great deal.  So having said that, if you feel great about the price you paid, then what i think about it doesnt really hold and bearing.  
....and its not even that im poor or whatever, im just an oldschool, second generation picker and for me, the joy is in the find and the chase and the rebirth so finding one online and buying it ready to go just sucks all the joy out of it for me.


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Jan 8, 2022)

tacochris said:


> With all due respect, a price being “over the moon” is all subjective to how a person feels about the price in question.  So me saying something is “over the moon” in price, to another guy might seem like a great deal.  So having said that, if you feel great about the price you paid, then what i think about it doesnt really hold and bearing.
> ....and its not even that im poor or whatever, im just an oldschool, second generation picker and for me, the joy is in the find and the chase and the rebirth so finding one online and buying it ready to go just sucks all the joy out of it for me.



I was thrilled to get that two tone green! Not too many swap meets or estate sales in my area.
So I shop the CABE.  Thanks for the words of wisdom.  ——- Mark
Tha CABE is Cool!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 9, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I DON'T NEED ANYMORE AUTOCYCLES .. JUST LOOKING FOR  COUPLE MOER HIGH-END PREWAR NON SCHWINN BIKE'S.. SO I CAN PASS ON MY COLLECTION TO MY DAUGHTER.. SHE CAN DO WITH IT WHAT IT WHAT SHE WANTS TO DO WITH IT.. GOD KNOW,S I DON'T NEED MONEY ANY MORE...............................



YOU KNOW YOU DON'T ALWAYS NEED TO SHOUT ON HERE, WERE ALL NOT DEAF YOU KNOW.. GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.. RideOn... Razin...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 9, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> YOU KNOW YOU DON'T ALWAYS NEED TO SHOUT ON HERE, WERE ALL NOT DEAF YOU KNOW.. GOOD LUCK WITH THAT.. RideOn... Razin...


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Mine would be either a decent pea picker preferably a 69 , and a early 50s black panther in rider condition.



My Black Panther isn't for sale, but I get the draw/attraction. Even the name. I have a decent red Phantom, but given a choice, I'd pick a Panther over a Phantom any day. Black Phantoms are ( maybe because they were repopped) over rated in my humble opinion. The red and the green Phantoms are hotter bikes I think. My Black Panther is my "go to" rider with the ND 2 speed. I put a ND 2 speed on my Green Panther too. The Red Phantom has a ND 3 speed but I find it quite "finicky". All the best in your search.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> White Sidewinder, or black King Sting...



I wouldn't know what those look like. Any pics? I doubt any are lurking up here at the North Pole, but...I guess I can google the name...ha!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

bicyclebuff said:


> Im on the look out for Elgin robin (zeppelin) preferred restored, Ill pay top dollar for a nice one



I hear you Bro.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

Boris said:


> 2 Ball bearings that rolled under the work table.



C'mon Boris, you got 2 balls! 2, I assume, but lets not get personal. Mind you not for rolling in a bottom bracket, headset, rear/front axle..."ouch".


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I really just want these sexy tires for my Lindy!
> 
> And maybe a Roadmaster that was made in Dayton, Ohio. 🥺
> 
> ...



If anyone can find them, it will be you Brant!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> EVERYBOBY SHOULD BE HAPPY TO HEAE THIS.. I ALSO AM COMING TO END OF BUYING BIKE'S... I HAVE ABOUT TWO OR THREE MORE THAT I WANT.... MY COLLECTION WILL BE COMPLETE..



Oh yeah?  Ha!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 9, 2022)

vincev said:


> Green Phantom.



Good call. I almost bought one last year, then bought a 1969 Triumph 650 Bonneville motorcycle. My banker said lay low!!  Ha!! I have a red Phantom, and the green is so cool. I hope you find one.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 9, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Good call. I almost bought one last year, then bought a 1969 Triumph 650 Bonneville motorcycle. My banker said lay low!!  Ha!! I have a red Phantom, and the green is so cool. I hope you find one.



My 52 green phantom was my white whale because they are the least common of the colors these days.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 10, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I wouldn't know what those look like. Any pics? I doubt any are lurking up here at the North Pole, but...I guess I can google the name...ha!!



Black King Sting, "borrowed" pic from CABE post (Xlobsterman's)










& White Sidewinder, again "borrowed" from another CABE post...






There is no way I can afford either right now, but every time we hit a garage sale I fantasize that I'll  find one..."oh, that bike was my son's, he left it here when he went to college. I don't know, how about 50 bucks?" 😆


----------



## kreika (Jan 10, 2022)

Wish I could say I was on the hunt for something! Unfortunately the “ex-wife” made that happen. Everything’s in a mini storage for now. Maybe someday I’ll be able to pull up the nose and collect again. Gonna be in survival mode for now….. 4 kids to support and living in one of the worlds most pricey areas doesn’t do me any favors. Good luck on everyone’s searches!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 10, 2022)

kreika said:


> Wish I could say I was on the hunt for something! Unfortunately the “ex-wife” made that happen. Everything’s in a mini storage for now. Maybe someday I’ll be able to pull up the nose and collect again. Gonna be in survival mode for now….. 4 kids to support and living in one of the worlds most pricey areas doesn’t do me any favors. Good luck on everyone’s searches!



Been there, 13 years out of it now. It does get better, much better, hang in there!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2022)

kreika said:


> Wish I could say I was on the hunt for something! Unfortunately the “ex-wife” made that happen. Everything’s in a mini storage for now. Maybe someday I’ll be able to pull up the nose and collect again. Gonna be in survival mode for now….. 4 kids to support and living in one of the worlds most pricey areas doesn’t do me any favors. Good luck on everyone’s searches!



So that's how things panned out. As I said last year to you, been there, done that ( 10 years ago). As Schwinn1776 says, it does get better. Lots of Bro's on the Cabe ( and Gals) have done the big D.  Reach out to me anytime in a PM.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 10, 2022)

Nashman said:


> So that's how things panned out. As I said last year to you, been there, done that ( 10 years ago). As Schwinn1776 says, it does get better. Lots of Bro's on the Cabe ( and Gals) have done the big D.  Reach out to me anytime in a PM.



Been there myself...when it happened I thought there was no way I could carry-on. Then I got together with my current wife. That was 21 years ago, & I am thankful that things worked out the way they did. I hope it gets easier for you soon...it will. Hang in there


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2022)

We could start a club. Divorced bicycle collectors. Yeah, be positive and look ahead, not back. Almost everything happens for a reason. I mean people change. Sure, there are some bad splits for good reasons. I won't get into those, but we all know about them. I was with my Ex over 30 years/married 29, 2 kids, and we just grew apart. I couldn't see it. Glad she did. I'm 7 years into a new relationship and she's great!  Even my Ex and I are ok. Kids are happy, I'm a grandpa.

As I said in our PM, find a way to laugh your Azzz off daily. Make that list I told you about. The good, the bad, and the Ugly. Sweep the stuff you can't control away. The last picture of the gal on the bicycle is your new Nanny. I interviewed her at Mutts last week. See, things are looking better already?


----------



## kreika (Jan 10, 2022)

Thank you for the kind words! I’m looking forward to the getting better part! Sorry, didn’t mean to derail the thread. 😬


----------



## Nashman (Jan 10, 2022)

kreika said:


> Thank you for the kind words! I’m looking forward to the getting better part! Sorry, didn’t mean to derail the thread. 😬



I think the little lady above put us all back on the rails!


----------



## Boris (Jan 10, 2022)

kreika said:


> Wish I could say I was on the hunt for something! Unfortunately the “ex-wife” made that happen. Everything’s in a mini storage for now. Maybe someday I’ll be able to pull up the nose and collect again. Gonna be in survival mode for now….. 4 kids to support and living in one of the worlds most pricey areas doesn’t do me any favors. Good luck on everyone’s searches!



I'm sorry to hear this Chris. On the bright side, now you'll more than likely be able to find what you're looking for in the refrigerator. Good luck!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 10, 2022)

tacochris said:


> My 52 green phantom was my white whale because they are the least common of the colors these days.



I bought a 53 Green Hornet with white trim that's as close to a Phantom as  i'll probably get.. I did find a Black Phantom parts bike on here that i might be able to pick up.. We'll see.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## RustyHornet (Jan 11, 2022)

I had 3 bikes on my list for this year.

Prewar Cycle Truck
28” wheel Schwinn built motobike
TOC example of something

I’ve already made a deal for one of them. If the other two don’t happen this year, that’s ok…. I’ve got more than enough projects in the works already… So many bikes to get right with Jesus…


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm not exactly sure what bike it will be this year but I'm going to take the advise of many a member and find one that has all its parts. I have enough projects still in need of correct parts. I do not care if it is ready to ride or in need of some work just as long as 99% is there. @kreika  just remember do not think of it as a failed marriage but a successful lesson learned. Do not dwell on negatives and if that is all there was, use that knowledge to avoid it in the future. Good luck


----------



## all riders (Jan 11, 2022)

Elgin Oriole, Schwinn b10e, other 1935 or earlier motobike with original paint(may have to be rough original paint)


----------



## partsguy (Jan 11, 2022)

I’m in no position to buy, but the only bike I’d really want is a green Radiobike to complete my rainbow.


----------

